# nute requirements



## gunsmoke (Dec 5, 2014)

Does a plant being grown specifically as a seed plant benefit from any special nutes? This is when the whole plant is pollenized. Will the seeds turn out healthier with more light or just put the plant out of the sweet spot? Not that the weed would be wasted but the seeds would be priority.
thanks


----------



## Wetdog (Dec 18, 2014)

Pollinate and nutes and lights as for any flowering plant.

No big deal, they have been doing this for a loooong time.

Wet


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 19, 2014)

Tend to it just as you would a plant that you are not pollinating.  Are you dealing with stable genetics?


----------



## BrotherMonk (Dec 25, 2014)

I find that using extra Nitrates during seed runs helps make tougher seed hulls. I always use veg ferts for seed runs. Just make sure you let them develop at least 35 days after pollination for fully ripe seed.

BM


----------



## gunsmoke (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi, Ive been out for a while. Yes these are a very stable black domina and maple leaf indica. I plan on letting the plants finish completely before messing with the seeds.
  So I should use veg. fert. throughout the grow? Thats what I was wondering.
If you suffer from severe migraine headaches black domina helps like no other weed for some reason. hits you right behind the eyes. I get them so bad along with other probs. ( caused by a bad reaction to a vaccine they gave me at work ) I have to be hospitalized frequently. Usually they are afraid of organ failure.
But Yes I want to play pimp here, I wish I knew how to make feminized seed but thats ok. I've made seeds before but just let them go at it, I figured I would see if there were any steps to make them better.:headbang:


----------



## BrotherMonk (Dec 29, 2014)

Gunsmoke, my trick is to use half veg ferts half bloom nutes each watering. They still need the extra P K...just give 'em a little more N each time. Works very well for me.

BM


----------



## gunsmoke (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

